# portmaster -a fails with 'No ORIGIN in ....'



## je33 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been getting warnings while adding packages and installing ports complaining that some gstreamer components (as well as a few other) have no origin. Looks like it is finally caught up with me with: 
	
	



```
tsunami# portmaster -a
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates
	===>>> No ORIGIN in /var/db/pkg/gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_12/+CONTENTS

	===>>> No ORIGIN in /var/db/pkg/gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1/+CONTENTS

	===>>> No ORIGIN in /var/db/pkg/gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_12/+CONTENTS


===>>> Cannot continue
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
tsunami#
```
I checked the offending +CONTENTS files and they are zero length. Scraped the handbook, forum and google, however, have not been able to find a way to repair this. 

Is there a recommended way to fix?  Is there a way to avoid this issue going forward?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2011)

10.12 was from June 2009.  /usr/ports/UPDATING has numerous entries on special procedures needed to update those ports since then.  At this point, though, it might be easiest to just pkg_delete(1) them.  Then install the current version and run `portmaster --check-depends`.

Watching /usr/ports/UPDATING helps to avoid problems.


----------



## je33 (Dec 27, 2011)

Woe is me. UPDATING didn't provide any help that I could find for the issue. Turns out that *pkg_delete* and *make deinstall* both failed for the packages complaining that the packages were not installed. On top of that trying to force a *pkg_add* or *make install clean* for the packages would not work either.

Knowing that I would re-install the whole system upon release of 9.0, I removed all references to the offending packages from /var/db/pkg and /var/db/ports and re-ran portmaster. Worked fine, and am now up to date with ports.


----------



## dougb@ (Dec 31, 2011)

je33 said:
			
		

> Knowing that I would re-install the whole system upon release of 9.0, I removed all references to the offending packages from /var/db/pkg and /var/db/ports and re-ran portmaster. Worked fine, and am now up to date with ports.



With +CONTENTS files that contain no useful information this is the only solution. Well done.


----------



## mikhailrokhin (Aug 2, 2014)

Not the way only, but `portmaster -t` works fine!


----------

